
Life and Adventures of Jack Engle: An Auto-Biography by Walt Whitman - Booktrope
http://ir.uiowa.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=2251&context=wwqr
======
gwern
The method is the interesting part: just using search engines to uncover what
is already in the archives, but no Whitman scholar has ever had the time to
read through themselves.

~~~
jameskegel
I guess you could say a machine with n^∞ eyes will always have the "home court
advantage"

------
webmaven
The typography on this is so apt my initial impression was that these were
scans.

